# ProTool und Step7 5.5



## chrisPCS (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo Forum,

hat es von Euch schon jemand geschaft ProTool zusammen mit Step7 V5.5 zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2011)

Ja, warum nicht?


----------



## chrisPCS (19 Juli 2011)

Ich hab hier ein neues PG mit Step5, Step7 V5.5, WinCCFlexible2008 SP2, TIA-Portal V10.5 und TIA-Portal V11. Läuft alles ohne Probleme, nur ProTool nicht.
Welche Version von ProTool hast Du installiert?


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2011)

V6.SP2



> Läuft alles ohne Probleme, nur ProTool nicht.



Was passiert, wenn du unter Start--Programme-Simatic-Prottol öffnest?


----------



## chrisPCS (19 Juli 2011)

Die genaue Meldung hab ich grad nicht mehr im Kopf.
Ich glaub es war was in der Art von ...kann Step7 nicht finden...
Werd das heute Abend oder Morgen nochmal nachprüfen.


----------



## georg_demmler (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

meine Erfahrung mit WinCC Flex und Protool - seit WinCCFlex 2008 läuft Protool nicht mehr problemlos in der gleichen Umgebung.

Habe deshalb zwei separate VMs. Vielleicht mag Siemens Protool nicht mehr so gern.

Aber wie gesagt - ist meine Erfahrung.

gd


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juli 2011)

chrisPCS schrieb:


> ... und TIA-Portal V11.
> Läuft alles ohne Probleme, nur ProTool nicht.


 
Hallo,
die _aktuellste_ Version von ProTool wäre_ V6.0-SP3._
Ob die Software natürlich noch mit dem TIA-Portal zusammenarbeitet, wo es doch bei Flex schon große Probleme gab, die erst mit dem SP2 von Flex2008 beseitigt waren ...
Ich würde hier wirklich mal ernsthaft über eine virtuelle Maschine nachdenken ...

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz:
Was war übrigens das Betriebssystem ?


----------



## chrisPCS (19 Juli 2011)

Ich hatte mal eine VM-Ware mit PCS7 V7, WinCCFlex2008, Step 5 und ProTool 6.x am laufen. War problemlos.

Werd das mit ProTool 6.3 nochmal testen und wenn das nicht funktioniert weiter nachdenken. VM-Ware unterstützt halt leider keine CPs.


----------



## Approx (19 Juli 2011)

Step7 V5.5 läuft *ab* WinXP Prof SP2
ProTool läuft offiziell *bis* WinXP Prof SP2.


LINK und LINK

Hab aber auch schon ProTool auf XPSP3 am laufen- allerdings mit Step7 V5.4. Muss man halt ein paar Fehlermeldungen ignorieren...

Approx


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2011)

> Die genaue Meldung hab ich grad nicht mehr im Kopf.
> Ich glaub es war was in der Art von ...kann Step7 nicht finden...
> Werd das heute Abend oder Morgen nochmal nachprüfen.



Protool läuft auch ohne Step7. Startest du das aus dem S7-Projekt ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juli 2011)

... also bei mir läuft es definitiv mit XP-SP3 ... und Step7 V5.5 ... und mit Flex 2008-SP2 im gleichen Verbund - hierbei aber die (schon oft erwähnte) Installations-Reihenfolge beachten ...


----------



## chrisPCS (22 Juli 2011)

Ich habe ProTool nochmal auf meinem XP SP3 installiert. 
SP3 und HF3 installiert und es dann im Windows 2000 Kompatibiltätsmodus gestartet.
Damit konnte ich dann Projekte öffnen. 

Bei der Installation des SP3 und des HF3 muss man daruaf achten, dass der Pfad in dem die Setup-Dateien liegen nicht zu lang oder kompliziert ist, am besten von einem Verzeichnis in der Route-Ebene installieren.


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (22 Juli 2011)

Bis zu welcher Version ist ProTool eigentlich kostenlos? Kann es mir jemand vielleicht zur Verfügung stellen? Besten Dank und Gruß Matze.


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2011)

/*Matthias*/ schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Version ist ProTool eigentlich kostenlos? Kann es mir jemand vielleicht zur Verfügung stellen? Besten Dank und Gruß Matze.



Protool ist in gar keiner Version kostenlos, insofern kann es dir höchstoffiziell auch niemand mal eben so zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## chrisPCS (22 Juli 2011)

Das einzige was kostenlos ist, ist das Update von V6.x nach V6.0 SP3 und das HF3. Um das zu installieren muss man allerdings seine Berechtignung für die Installation des Updates durch das Einlegen einer ProTool V6x CD nachweißen.
Die Updates gibt es hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=ProTool+SP3&func=cslib.cssearch&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch.aspx⟨=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=4000024&x=0&y=0


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (24 Juli 2011)

Ich meinte mit "kostenlos" eine entsprechende Demoversion von Protool. Ich weiss, dass es so etwas mal gab, finde es aber leider nirgendwo...


----------

